# Possible supplier of Macs, Pfotenliebe etc



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aha...that got your interest eh? I have emailed Mobile Petfoods who operate all over London and the south East and asked if they would be interested in stocking some of these European foods. They did seem interested, said they could get Bozita ( not sure if they meant the tins as well ) but would need to be sure there wa a demand before they bought a bulk load.
So....what do you reckon? Their delivery fee is a very reasonable £2.95 and they also sell the Natural Instinct raw as well as other standard brands.
If you are seriously interested, then please reply with an idea of what kind of order you might want.

PS....Yoohoo, Hobbs....I would of course need your help with contacts and possible translation services!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Dammit, hopes raised and dashed within seconds  I was hoping you meant an online UK shop!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Considering how many tins I have sent the London way in the last few weeks I should think there should be at least a little bit of interest. 




PS: Petnatur are actively looking for stockists in the UK


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

dammit from me as well being in the South West!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

From my contact so far with them they seem like a really excellent company....they are doing a special drop off for me tomorrow as they say they always want to help a customer! Unlike Zooplus ( boo boo, hiss ) they use their own delivery drivers so hopefully no issues with poorly packed tins etc.
Ooh, I wonder if they would stock Woldsway rabbit too???


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Dammit, hopes raised and dashed within seconds  I was hoping you meant an online UK shop!


Have you considered hassling Fraz to see whether he will start stocking some of the brands?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

PS: Petnatur are actively looking for stockists in the UK [/QUOTE]

Didn't someone on here _try_ to become a Petnatur stockist, and they did not get very far???


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> PS: Petnatur are actively looking for stockists in the UK


Didn't someone on here _try_ to become a Petnatur stockist, and they did not get very far???[/QUOTE]

No idea. I had once considered it but don't have enough space to store all those tins.


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

I should think you could tell them anyone who has spent more than five minutes in the cat section at Pet Forums would be interested!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Austin said:


> I should think you could tell them anyone who has spent more than five minutes in the cat section at Pet Forums would be interested!


Yeah but we need to put our money where our mouth is!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Have you considered hassling Fraz to see whether he will start stocking some of the brands?


What's a Fraz?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gratch said:


> What's a Fraz?


Oh sorry - *Who* is Fraz  He is the owner of Mutley and Mogs: Mutley & Mog pet products for Dogs, Cats, Small Animals & Birds - Online Pet Shop UK and Fraz is his username on here. Like you (I think) they are based in Glasgow. Sorry, I should have made that clear.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh sorry - *Who* is Fraz  He is the owner of Mutley and Mogs: Mutley & Mog pet products for Dogs, Cats, Small Animals & Birds - Online Pet Shop UK and Fraz is his username on here. Like you (I think) they are based in Glasgow. Sorry, I should have made that clear.


Thanks loads for the info  Shall go over your wet food thread again and then see what they have, then see if they're able to stock some in  Just hope there would be enough interest to justify it :001_unsure:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would buy if it was more readily available


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bumping this up again....is there really no one in SE who would be interested in buying the famous Macs etc? Who benefitted from Hobbs' Trial pack service? Did your cats like the food?
Hobbs....you must be interested, better than paying 20 euro for delivery???


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course I would be interested as long as they stock the grain-free tins. 

Only thing is that I don't just buy the Macs but other brands too as well as snacks and other stuff....


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would as long as the prices are reasonable!  xxx


----------



## MadMatt (Jun 12, 2009)

I emailed them to express my interest and mentioned Pet Forums, but unfortunately, this was the response I got:

*Thank you for your comments. Whilst the importing of product from Europe did
come up in conversation I think the reality of obtaining the foods in small
quantities cheap enough to then add a margin and distribute is probably
unlikely. 
Regards
David Wood*​
So it seems it's back to the drawing board on this one, or putting up with heftier P&P costs from Germany until some brave company takes the big step and starts stocking these in large amounts. I guess it really needs to be a bigger shop with the buying clout of Zooplus for this to be profitable for the distributor. Thank you for taking the initiative, though, Paddypaws, and putting the idea in their heads, as it would be lovely to have more choice and an easier method of obtaining these great-sounding brands in the UK.

P.S. On a side note regarding Zooplus, they suddenly only seem to have the 100g versions of the kitten variety of Grau. I hope it's just a temporary blip in supply, as I was planning to stock up on the 400g tins. The Grain-Free tins are now only 100g too. I wonder if this could be something to do with the change of labels I seem to recall reading about on here?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MadMatt said:


> I emailed them to express my interest and mentioned Pet Forums, but unfortunately, this was the response I got:
> 
> *Thank you for your comments. Whilst the importing of product from Europe did
> come up in conversation I think the reality of obtaining the foods in small
> ...


That is such a shame 

About the Grau tins, I noticed that too! Was very surprised they didn't have any 400g tins at all!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

missye87 said:


> That is such a shame
> 
> About the Grau tins, I noticed that too! Was very surprised they didn't have any 400g tins at all!


Or that they are not yet stocking the 800g tins either!


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for this thread....it caught my eye because I would love to be able to buy all, or any one of the following brands: Granatapet; Mac's; Petnatur; Pfotenliebe. I have just learnt about these wonderful German cat food brands and would like to know how to get hold of them....... I live in London (SE11). I would be happy to help making this possible as I can see many others are interested too. 

I have just placed my first order with Zooplus for Grau but would like an expanded repertoire of foods. 

Thanks.


----------



## MadMatt (Jun 12, 2009)

I think we all need to badger Zooplus incessantly and maybe they'll get the message! They are a German company after all, so I would have thought it would be fairly straightforward for them to start stocking these other brands.

I'm going to write to them about the Grau, anyway, and see if they'll explain what's happened there.


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

I am going to email Zooplus tomorrow to ask if they would stock the German brands I mentioned in my earlier post. I will add that I know many, many others in the UK would order, too...... perhaps others can email also so they can see there is genuine interest??? I agree, as a German company it should be easy for them to stock these other brands.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've emailed Zooplus about the Grau, they seem to have disappeared gradually over the course of a few days as on Saturday they had 3 varieties of the 400g listed and they have gone one by one. I've had zero response though and got no help over the phone.

If they can stock Grau and Bozita I dont see why it would be so hard to stock the other good German foods.

I would definately be interested in ordering Macs from somewhere in the UK, well, I want to order it anyway, it would be more straightforward with someone in the UK but I'm still prepared to import it, even with the £20 delievery it still works out cheaper than a lot of other brands for me. (well it will do when I have my second kitty later this year )


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

In the absence of a UK supplier for now, I am reposting the info from another thread on German online shops that sell some or all of the brands

Here are some of the shops that send to the UK

- Tatzenladen (https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.s141656154.einsundeinsshop.de/indextl2.html)- accept paypal and used to have a really decent postage charge but that has recently gone up as dhl have put up prices. You can order great food such as Grau and Pfotenliebe there. They used to sell Mac's and Petnature but have started narrowing down their range quite considerably.

Oh they do the best dried chicken breast snacks! And they are the European stockists of TCPremix.

You put it in the basket, select Vorkasse (prepayment) and once you have submitted your order, they will send you a paypal payment request

- fuetternmitspass (Nassfutter für Katzen) - another huge range of top-quality food. They stock Mac's, Granatpet, Petnatur, Grau amongst others. They charge £20 for up to 40kg. Again, you put it all through, select vorkasse (perhaps write that you want to pay by paypal in the little comment box) and they will send you the paypal payment request. Alternatively, once you have your order confirmation then email them by return saying you want to pay by paypal. They also offer a discount of 3% or something.

- zoobi (http://www.zoobi.de/): again, a huge range of top-quality food. They are among the only ones to stock the 800g Mac's tins. Best price on delivery (7 euro) but they need a money transfer (which has fees attached). Might still work out cheaper than the other ones. Hopefully there are plans to have paypal soon because they could make a fortune shipping over here. 

- Floyds Pfotenladen: http://www.floydspfotenshop.de/Katz....html?XTCsid=bbc62de6b7c7016d420b9641a0f1d02f. They stock a good range of brands. They accept paypal but am not sure about delivery cost. I think they gave me a quote once that was very reasonable but cannot find the details now. Definitely worth a try or at least an email!

Not sure how good their English is as I have only had German conversations with them.

By far the best selection of top quality food is had at Sandra's Tieroase. She even offers a variety pack. BUT unfortunately they don't ship outside Germany. Such a pity.

Some translation tips in case Google translator fails

Katzen - cats
Katzenfutter - cat food
Katzenfutter nass - wet cat food


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

PS: Catsmeow - can you clear your inbox please so that i can send you my reply to your message


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

Regarding the language barrier, I can confirm that Nicole at Tatzenladen speaks perfect English (I suspect she is British?) and keeps in touch amazingly well regarding your questions or your order.

I've also been using Zoobi, who are reluctant to communicate in English, but I type my messages in English, stick it into Google translate, and send them emails with both the English and German versions of my message. They usually reply in German (sometimes in English) and I stick that in Google translate (well, I use Chrome now which translates automatically), and see what they say! It's worked fine as a communication method, nothing seems to get lost in translation (well, we're discussing cat food, not philosophy!). And they have all the top brands, except Petnatur. 

Can't comment on the language barrier for the other two as I haven't used them - they don't ship to Romania :-(


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay I clearly missed something! Where's all the Grau gone :O


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Okay I clearly missed something! Where's all the Grau gone :O


Seemingly only a problem on zooplus UK - the German mothersite still has them all including the 400g tins.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well I am going to email Mobile Petfoods again today with a link to the Manufacturers web site ( kindly provided on the A-Z by Hobbs ) Also Hobbs....did you say Petnatur were looking for distributors? Would you have contact info for that too???


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> PS: Catsmeow - can you clear your inbox please so that i can send you my reply to your message


Have just purged my message box.....sorry about that!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

thecat'smeow said:


> Have just purged my message box.....sorry about that!


Did you get my message too?


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

We don't even have our kittens home yet but I am also very interested in these brands. 

Can someone please recommend a way of trying out all of the German brands? What would work out the cheapest option if I just wanted to try a tin or two of each? I wouldn't want to spend £20 on P&P from Germany if the kittens are just going to be fussy buggers and turn their noses up. 

I have loads still to learn!!!


----------



## MadMatt (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay folks, here's my latest bit of correspondence regarding both the Grau and Mac's, Petnatur, etc.

*Thank you so much for your email.

We would like to inform you that currently we do not stock Grau Gourmet 6 x 400 g and Grau Gourmet Economy Pack 24 x 400g.

We are hopeful that these products are available with us again soon.

We are always delighted to receive feedback, and are dedicated to expand upon our existing catalogue of products.

Regrettably, we currently do not stock Mac's cat food.

But as we strive to provide the highest standards of quality in our products and services, your opinion is highly valued.

We are currently collecting proposals in the endeavour to further broaden the scope of articles on offer.*​
I get the feeling the latter half is probably the standard response to any enquiry about a product they don't stock, but I'm an optimist and would like to think that they actually mean it! If these brands have been added to the list of foods they are considering adding to their catalogue, it certainly wouldn't hurt for the rest of us on here to write to them requesting the same brands too.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

*MadMatt* - I have emailed ZooPlus too and will let you know what they say. Hopefully they won't just copy and paste what they sent you.


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Nattie said:


> Regarding the language barrier, I can confirm that Nicole at Tatzenladen speaks perfect English (I suspect she is British?) and keeps in touch amazingly well regarding your questions or your order.
> 
> I've also been using Zoobi, who are reluctant to communicate in English, but I type my messages in English, stick it into Google translate, and send them emails with both the English and German versions of my message. They usually reply in German (sometimes in English) and I stick that in Google translate (well, I use Chrome now which translates automatically), and see what they say! It's worked fine as a communication method, nothing seems to get lost in translation (well, we're discussing cat food, not philosophy!). And they have all the top brands, except Petnatur.
> 
> Can't comment on the language barrier for the other two as I haven't used them - they don't ship to Romania :-(


Hello Nattie, I have emailed Zoobi twice asking if they will ship to the UK and how much the shipping charge is but I wrote from their 'Contact' page in English but they have not responded. Would you mind walking me through how you use Google to translate from English to German. Might be useful to know when communicating with other suppliers of German cat food.
Thanks.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got the same cut and paste response from zooplus I'm afraid!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Yep, me too!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

I still haven't had any response from them. Might send them another email, if theu can see how many people are badgering them for it then hopefully they will get it back in stock quicker, doesn't make much sense when their euro site still has it.


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

I don't think it matters if it's a form response or not, so long as they act upon the request eventually; it's what they do rather than what they say that counts. I've asked about certain things in the past and actually seen something crop on the site within a few weeks that was exactly what I'd been asking about. Possibly coincidence, but I'd like to think otherwise! 

So I'd say let's all keep making enough of a noise that it's impossible for them to ignore. Zooplus is clearly our best hope for these products becoming easily available over here.


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

The Grau's back! Phew.:cornut:


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

wohoo, dont mess with our Grau Zooplus! Their Euro site now doesnt have the 400g tins so I'm sure they'll still be getting lots more emails about it


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

So I am about three months late with this one, but what the hell. I really want to get hold of the 800g tins of Macs. I went on Floydspfotenshop and I think from what I saw their delivery charge was 10.50euros up to 5.6kg (as I was only getting a few tins!). But Hobbs, wonder if you know how much the bank fees are roughly for zoobi?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome back Chez.. I actually wondered where you had been the other day! And lo and behold you're back a few days later 

Floyds 10.50 euro delivery charge covers anything upto and including 30kgs worth of stuff so you weren't just being charged alot for 5.6kgs lol


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhh always nice when someone notices I'd gone missing haha! I posted an "I'm back" thread yesterday. 

Thanks for that, in that case...it's bloody good value! I think I may just have to place an order in that case!!


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't exactly mean to bump this up, but has anyone sent any further emails to ZooPlus regarding the kitty cat foods?
I sent one today to express my interest.

EDIT: Reply as follows:


> We are always delighted to receive feedback, and are dedicated to expand upon our existing catalogue of products. Regrettably, we currently do not stock Mac's pet food. But as we strive to provide the highest standards of quality in our products and services, your opinion is highly valued. We are currently collecting proposals in the endeavour to further broaden the scope of articles on offer. Let us thank you again for your useful advice, and remain,


At least they seem to be thinking about it.


----------



## Ernie Monkey (Jan 24, 2011)

I contacted them too!

"Thank you very much for your letter.

We are always delighted to receive feedback, and are dedicated to expand upon our existing catalogue of products. Regrettably, we currently do not stock Granatapet, Mac's, Petnatur, Pfotenliebe brands.

But as we strive to provide the highest standards of quality in our products and services, your opinion is highly valued.

We are currently collecting proposals in the endeavor to further broaden the scope of articles on offer.

Let us thank you again for your useful advice, and remain,"


----------

